# Hand-held items list



## QueenOpossum (Jan 22, 2016)

Does anyone have a list of all the hand held items? Tools/balloons/throwing beans/ice cream/wands/etc?

I'm just curious. I couldn't find one.


----------



## Peg (Jan 22, 2016)

From Liquefy's ACNL Item List:


******************************************************************************

There are 53 handheld items in this game.  They do not appear in the catalog.

Here are their names, where they are obtained, their purchase price/selling 
price (selling price at Re-Tail), their Colors, their Interior Theme(s), their 
Style, and any additional info:

Blue Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - blue/blue - Toy Shop - Cute

Cyan Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - aqua/aqua - Toy Shop - Cute

Green Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - green/green - Toy Shop
              - Cute

Indigo Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - purple/purple - Toy Shop
               - Cute

Orange Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - orange/orange - Toy Shop
               - Cute

Pink Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - pink/pink
             - Fairy Tale/Toy Shop - Cute

Red Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - red/red - Toy Shop - Cute

Yellow Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - yellow/yellow - Toy Shop
               - Cute

Bunny B. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - blue/blue - Toy Shop
                 - Cute

Bunny C. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - aqua/aqua - Toy Shop
                 - Cute

Bunny G. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - green/green - Toy Shop
                 - Cute

Bunny I. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - purple/purple
                 - Toy Shop - Cute

Bunny O. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - orange/orange
                 - Toy Shop - Cute

Bunny P. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - pink/pink
                 - Fairy Tale/Toy Shop - Cute

Bunny R. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - red/red - Toy Shop
                 - Cute

Bunny Y. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - yellow/yellow
                 - Toy Shop - Cute

Heart B. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - blue/blue - Toy Shop
                 - Cute

Heart C. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - aqua/aqua - Toy Shop
                 - Cute

Heart G. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - green/green - Toy Shop
                 - Cute

Heart I. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - purple/purple
                 - Toy Shop - Cute

Heart O. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - orange/orange
                 - Toy Shop - Cute

Heart P. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - pink/pink
                 - Fairy Tale/Toy Shop - Cute

Heart R. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - red/red - Toy Shop
                 - Cute

Heart Y. Balloon - Happy Home Showcase - 0 or 600/125 - yellow/yellow
                 - Toy Shop - Cute

Blue Pinwheel - Happy Home Showcase - none/125 - none/none - none - none
Cyan Pinwheel - Happy Home Showcase - none/125 - none/none - none - none
Green Pinwheel - Happy Home Showcase - none/125 - none/none - none - none
Indigo Pinwheel - Happy Home Showcase - none/125 - none/none - none - none
Orange Pinwheel - Happy Home Showcase - none/125 - none/none - none - none
Pink Pinwheel - Happy Home Showcase - none/125 - none/none - none - none
Red Pinwheel - Happy Home Showcase - none/125 - none/none - none - none
Yellow Pinwheel - Happy Home Showcase - none/125 - none/none - none - none

Lemon Double Scoop - Happy Home Showcase - none/200 - none/none - none - none
Mint Double Scoop - Happy Home Showcase - none/200 - none/none - none - none
Strawberry Ice Cream - Happy Home Showcase - none/200 - none/none - none - none
Vanilla Ice Cream - Happy Home Showcase - none/200 - none/none - none - none
Choco Soft-Serve - Happy Home Showcase - none/200 - none/none - none - none
Matcha Soft-Serve - Happy Home Showcase - none/200 - none/none - none - none
Swirl Soft-Serve - Happy Home Showcase - none/200 - none/none - none - none
Vanilla Soft-Serve - Happy Home Showcase - none/200 - none/none - none - none

Bubble Wand - Happy Home Showcase - none/125 - none/none - none - none

Tweeter - Happy Home Showcase/Countdown (EU:Eng,Itl) - none/125 - none/none
        - none - none

Party Popper - Limited (December 1 to 31) - 300/75 - none/none - none - none

Roman Candle - Limited (August 1 to 31) - 120/30 - none/none - none - none

Sparkler - Limited (August 1 to 31) - 120/30 - none/none - none - none

Blue Glow Wand - Winter Solstice - none/200 - none/none - none - none
               - can't recycle

Green Glow Wand - Limited (December 1 to 31) - 800/200 - none/none - none
                - none

Pink Glow Wand - Limited (December 1 to 31) - 800/200 - none/none - none - none

Yellow Glow Wand - Limited (December 1 to 31) - 800/200 - none/none - none
                 - none

Coffee - Brewster - 200/200 - none/none - none - none - can drink

Beans - Limited (February 1 to 3) (JP) - 800/200 - none/none - none - none
      - can throw

Good-Luck Roll - Limited (February 1 to 3) (JP) - 800/200 - none/none - none
               - none - can eat

Sparkling Cider - Countdown (NA:Eng, NA:Fr) - none/200 - ???/??? - ??? - ???
                - can drink ("Fizzy Apple Juide" in European version)

******************************************************************************


----------



## Aali (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow this is super helpful. Thank you


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 22, 2016)

Peg said:


> *



Thank you so much! this is perfect!


----------



## Chicha (Jan 22, 2016)

This is really helpful, thanks for sharing! Bookmarking :3


----------

